# iPad et SMTP



## Esart (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai plusieurs adresses de fournisseurs différents. Avec l'iPhone, c'est simple, j'utilise systématiquement le SMTP de mon fournisseur de téléphonie.

Avec l'iPad, je suis obligé de changer en fonction du réseau auquel je suis connecté.
Existe t-il un moyen de paramétrer un SMTP commun pour toutes mes adresses et qui fonctionne quel que soit le réseau ?


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2010)

il doit y avoir un problème, parce que j'ai 6 comptes mails sur mon iPad, avec 5 serveurs SMTP différents et ça marche très bien.


----------



## joinman (19 Juin 2010)

Il ne semble que ce n'est pas sa question.
Explication, pour éviter le SPAM de mail, souvent les fournisseurs d'accès n'autorisent les clients qu'à envoyer des mail à partir de leur propre serveurs.. Précision, le filtrage se fait au niveau des box. Chez Free, par exemple, il suffit de configurer 

"Blocage du protocole SMPT sortant"

Puis

"Si vous utilisez un autre serveur mail sortant que celui fourni par Free, ou si vous hébergez un serveur de mail, vous devez désactiver l'option suivante.

Pour la majorité des utilisateurs, il est plus sûr de ne pas modifier cette option.

Blocage SMTP sortant"

En résumé, suivant le hotspot (officiel ou pas ) sur lequel tu te connectes il faudra chercher à utiliser le serveur du fournisseur (si ce dernier ne demande aucune authentification - c'est le cas de Free).

A bientôt


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

Il suffit d'aller dans les preferences mail, puis dans chaque compte paramêtré de modifier le serveur d'envoi en mettant le même pour tous les comptes...ou alors j'ai pas compris non plus la question.
Personnellement j'ai choisi le smtp de gmail, pour lequel j'ai un compte, jusqu'à présent je n'ai eu aucun souci quelque soit le hotspot que j utilise, mais j'ai peut être eu de la chance.


----------



## iouze (23 Juin 2010)

@ Esart
Probablement parce que Gmail demande une authentification de l'expéditeur

Je pense avoir résolu le pb de mon coté en indiquant le serveur smtp par défaut (ou primaire) de mon compte Mobile Me cela fonctionne mais je pense que c'est le même cas que Esart : je suis idendifier.


----------



## easiconseil (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

mon problème est un peu différent.

Sur l'IPAD de mon client, le paramétrage SMTP impose une authentification au moins avec Mot de passe (+ 4 autres). Il n'y a pas de possibilité d'utiliser un envoi SMTP sans authentification (ce que requiert Free).

Mon client utilise un compte Free et est connecté à une FreeBox.
Il reçoit bien ses messages, mais impossible d'envoyer. A chaque tentative, un message d'erreur incompréhensible apparait : impossible de se connecter au serveur smtp avec l'utilisateur xxxx@smtp.free.fr .
En effet, le compte utilisateur est xxxx@free.fr.

Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de corriger ce que j'appelle un bug.

Merci par avance pour vos idées .

Philippe


----------



## pinkipou (3 Novembre 2010)

Depuis quelques mois tu peux paramétrer ta boîte Free pour qu'il y ait une d'identification pour les messages sortants.
Cela permet (par exemple) si tu est connecté en wifi chez quelqu'un qui est chez Orange de pouvoir envoyer des E-mails en utilisant ta boîte Free, chose qui était impossible avant, car il n'y avait pas d'authentification, et pour pouvoir envoyer un message à partir d'une boîte Free, il fallait être connecté chez Free.(Ou mettre le SMTP orange)

Pour activer le SMTP authentifié chez Free, il faut aller dans la rubrique "Mon compte" et saisir ses identifiants et mot de passe de la *boîte mail *(surtout pas ceux du compte ADSL).

Une fois identifié, il suffit de cliquer sur "gestion du SMTP authentifié" ce message apparaît : Si vous souhaitez envoyer des emails depuis une autre connexion que celle de votre accès Free, vous avez la possiblité d'activer cette option. Il vous faudra configurer votre logiciel de messagerie pour faire du SMTP authentifié sur le port 587 du serveur "smtp.free.fr". Et voilà, l'iPad pourra envoyer des E-mails à partir de n'importe quel fournisseur d'accès.

Il ne faut pas oublier de configurer tous les ordinateurs qui vont envoyer des E-mail avec le compte Free, car une fois le authentification du SMTP activé, tous les ordinateurs qui utiliseront la messagerie devront s'authentifier pour envoyer les E-mails


----------



## Fred 80 (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
Je penses avoir fait tout le necessaire et : je parviens toujours à envoyer des mails depuis mon portable, depuis mon I pad en AdSL Free mais toujours pas en 3 G SFR
Fred


----------

